# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  ¿Cual es el mejor tractor para viñedos? ¿Que mejoraría?

## Amadeo Garcia Aste

Buenas Tardes, 
Deseo recoger opiniones sobre sus experiencias y/o  comentarios respecto a cual es el mejor tractor agrícola usado para el  mantenimiento de cultivo de uvas (viñas/parras).
Toda información que se pueda obtener será de valor para el análisis del mercado actual de tractores agrícolas. 
¿Que deberían mejorar de los actuales tractores y/o proveedores?
Por  ejemplo, de visitas realizadas a campo, se ve la necesidad de un  tractor "bajo" frente a la oferta actual para su ingreso a la parra, o  una mayor potencia -superior a los 70hp- para el acarreo de aparejos o  tanques superiores a los 1500lts, o un menor radio de giro 
Saludos y gracias, 
AmadeoTemas similares: Ocasion aro de tractor ford Tractor Usado ¿Cuál consideras que es la actividad económica más contaminante del Perú? Vendo Tractor Fiat Usado 1380 DT Vendo Tractor Fiat Usado

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Amadeo: 
Consulté con mi padre, y no me dio ninguna marca en especial; sino me mencionó que tienes que adquirir un tractor "viñatero", que son tractores bajos que te permiten hacer distintas funciones del proceso. También me mencionó que hay tractores de tracción simple y de tracción doble, y me recomendó la segunda opción. Cuando consulte con mis hermanos, veré si me dicen algo más al respecto, pero creo que no hay grandes diferencias en cuanto a las funciones que realizan dichos tractores, sino en cuanto a precio y confiabilidad, por lo que una marca como Massey Ferguson podría ser una buena opción para ti. Ahora; como bien dices, tendrás que prever lo que vas a hacer con dicho tractor para que puedas elegir el más adecuado para dicha(s) tarea(s). 
Saludos; y te aviso si me entero de algo importante que debas tener en cuenta. 
Bruno

----------

